# My babies



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll start the new forum  
Heres my new babies​


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

My buddy just lost a turtle that he had for over 10 years. I don't think you can get them in Canada anymore.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ooooo I've often thought about getting a turtle or poison dart frogs keep something where could do awesome aquascaping for land/water animals


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

How far from Niagra Falls are you Spike?
I happen to know a guy that has em


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

those r cool.. i have 2 little baby turtles.... there cool


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Awww aren't they cute? I missed my 2 res's


----------



## WarFly (Mar 1, 2007)

There so cute! Good luck with your new babys!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh how adorable! I don't have aquatic turtles but I have a box turtle and she is a ham. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

their so cute! i have a snapping turtle that is about 2 1/2 inches long at the moment. i also have a 6 in box-turtle. how big are your turtles? they look like they are yellow bellied sliders or painted turtles. am i right?


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Red eared sliders?


----------



## Gaby191 (Mar 24, 2007)

Awwww. I remember when my babies used to look like that. I have a RES and a Snapper. The RES has already reached maturity, and the Snapper will sometime within 2 or 3 years( just incase hes one of those boys that mature slower then the rest..... good thing he dosent have to change in the lockerooms though) anyway..... 

Your babies are absolutely adorable, i wish all the best to them, hope they grow up to be old turtles with walkers. lol


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They look like babies, meaning under 4 inches, and I am fairly confident their is a federal law about buying/selling/owning (unless breeder.) when they are that size.

As for fishb, check your laws, the size is a problem, and often that species is illegal to keep, especially if you caught it from the wild.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

It is technically illegal to sell turtles under 4 inches SCL as PETS, so the breeders get around that by only selling to serious HOBBYISTS  , because it is legal to sell baby turtles "for educational purposes". But it isn't illegal to own them, and I don't think it's illegal to buy them, just to sell them (although that's kind of a gray area). And usually the law is only enforced with pet stores or someone who's selling in volume, they aren't likely to get after someone who just happened to have baby turtles and is selling them to his friends. I have 2 baby Russian tortoises I bought from a breeder. They're very educational  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

I keep my snapper as a pet but when people come over and look at him (I keep him in the garage) they learn alot about him. he is very educational. My other turtles are over the legal size.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> I keep my snapper as a pet but when people come over and look at him (I keep him in the garage) they learn alot about him. he is very educational. My other turtles are over the legal size.


Fish, thats not what the education requirement would be...

Regardless, you need to check the laws. Snappers can be dangerous the older they get, and in most states they are illegal to keep. 

Many people do not realize their are laws against taking wildlife as pets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

I know that that is not an education requirement. They are also legal in my state i assume. a reptile store just down the street from me sells both common AND allagator snapping turtles that are under 4 inches in shell length. they are really cool looking, the allagators. they also carry caimans, boas, pythons, monators, and many other lizards/snakes. it is a very cool store.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Huh. That pet store is really risking their license if they're selling ANY turtle under 4 inches. Like I said, they don't bother with hobby breeders, but pet stores can get shut down and fined big bucks. but that's their business. I think it's a bad law anyway---it's done a lot of damage for the turtles. nobody wants to breed, because the pet stores won't buy the babies. so most pet turtles are wild-caught now.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fishb, I am not trying to attack you or anything. But never assume on laws, especially when your really cool store is already breaking them.

Look up the state laws, and follow them... Best advice I can give you


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

well regardless of all these laws
those are some cute turtles!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

The reason they made it illegal to sell Red-ear Sliders less then 4 inches is because they MIGHT carry salmonella, and young kids are prone to putting things in their mouths. So I ask you, does it make sense to let teachers have them in school rooms full of young kids? What makes a very busy teacher more responsible with a child then their parents? Its a stupid law.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, and now that most pet turtles are wild caught, more of them are carrying diseases and parasites! I mean, what's going to be healthier, a 4-inch RES from the drainage pond near the septic tank, or a hatchling from a nice, clean, responsible breeder? Not that all breeders are responsible, but the chances are better that a captive-bred animal will be healthier.


----------

